
Ask HN: What are some products you wish existed and you would happily pay for? - ankitkumar98
Hi, I see a lot of people on Twitter saying &quot;If someone would do this, I would happily pay X&quot;. Trying to see what are the common problems you face every day and what can be a potential solution you&#x27;d want someone to build.
======
ipnon
Affordable local system space travel (Would love to fly around Saturn 1 time
before I kick the bucket)

General virtual reality (I like many others have migrated for work. It'd be
nice to give my parents a real hug through the web)

Open source computer brain interface (I want Emacs but for all corporal
senses)

Provably valid crypto-elections (Let's say I have a dispute with my local
neighborhood about garden gnomes, we can all vote and agree on a binding
solution and have no doubts about the legitimacy of the outcome)

Personal and private bioinformatics (Let me sequence my own genome without the
usual Silicon Valley Big Brother using my God-given DNA for secondary
purposes). Your own DNA is not implicitly copyrightable by yourself under
American law, correct me if I'm wrong.

